# Roren has passed the bridge...



## maisy126 (Dec 31, 2007)

Before anyone reads this please know that if I could have our rabbits inside, I would but we have no space and we're moving so it is not an option at the moment.

I was chatting with somebunny at (in my time) 10:00 pm, she had to go, so I went upstairs with the rest of the family. We were watching tv when one of my sisters comes in and says "There's something outside that looks like Roren!". I got really worried but technically knew what happened. I will not go into complete details but something got him (will look out into the cages today). I hope he did not suffer much pain though, I know he was scared and, unlike what it would be with euthanization, I was not with him in his last moments.

And don't worry, Sadie (and Rascal II) are fine

Here are all the pictures I have of him:


----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG Maisy126, we were just chatting about Roren and what a character he is! i'm so so sorry to hear this.. hope you are ok..


----------



## Pipp (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh no, so sorry Maisy... :tears2:

What an awful way for you to lose a young bunny. :sad:

Dangers are everywhere, inside and outside. Wedo our best but we just can'tcover everything.20/20 hindsightis perfect vision. We learn from these experiences, in this case, about better predator proofing, butit isa harsh lesson.

Anything we can doto help, please just ask. 

So very sorry you've had to go through this.

:rip:Roren. 



sas :cry1:


----------



## Michaela (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh no, Maisy, I am so sorry. :tears2: Binky free Roren. :rainbow:

I too have to house one of my bunnies outside (because of my mum) so don't worry about that, don't allow anyone to tell you it's your fault. :hug: We do our best hun. I'm very lucky in that the predator risk here is very low, but not everyone is so lucky. 
Thinking of you and your family, :big kiss:

Michaela Xx


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, I hated going to the docters office because every song that I listened to on my mp3 player reminded me of him, I was surprised no one was staring at me. Aside form that, right below my eyes are red, never have had that before:?.


Thanks again,
maisy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2007)

:cry2: He was beautiful.

I'm so sorry


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 31, 2007)

What a beautiful bunny. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 1, 2008)

I am so sorry. Roren was a beautiful boy 

Jan


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Roren!

Binky free, sweet bun. :bunnyangel:

-Mary Ellen


----------

